# You may have mistaken



## ICE (Oct 25, 2011)

my friendly demeanor as an indication that we could be friends.  While I wouldn't rule that out, I was actually thinking:  Here's a guy that could be in Heaven by quiting time and I am hoping he'll have some nice things to say about me when he gets there.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 25, 2011)

What was he temp powering? There is no grounded conductor?


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> What was he temp powering? There is no grounded conductor?


You're killing me Chris.  He didn't want to miss dinner?  He had clothes in the dryer?


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 25, 2011)

Seriously, I don't get it. What was this guy up to?


----------



## TimNY (Oct 25, 2011)

He needs a longer screwdriver.


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Seriously, I don't get it. What was this guy up to?


He's in the midst of a service upgrade and he didn't get it either.  You can include me on the "don't get it" list.  Because I don't speak Spanish, I couldn't get it out of him.  Another inspector had been there previously and I thought there would be two corrections to check.  One of the two was "Install arc fault breakers on the bedroom circuits."  That was a bogus correction.  The other was to install a second ground rod a minimum 6' from the first rod which was completed and it's on the other side of the house next to the CVPVC water main.  I wrote a bunch and pictured him in a white robe surrounded by cherubs with harps.


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> He needs a longer screwdriver.


And that was the point of the picture.  Two screwdrivers.  And one screwball.


----------



## McShan (Oct 26, 2011)

all he needs is some weather tight conduit and all will be well


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Be back in 15 minutes!

There's some more of that hampster wire!

pc1


----------

